# Frozen



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

where does everyone get their frozen mice from in bulk (50's, not 1000's!!!)? I was going to try Camzoo, but it says on their site they no longer do mail order


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

yer i know, im well gutted, always used camzoo. I dont buy in bulks now, i just go 2 local suply and buy what i need for that day. And i order rats...well from camzoo, but they dont sell them anymore so...


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

its just getting a little expensive buying from the shop, and i've got another snake coming next weekend, and 4 waiting for me in newcastle so its going to get dearer!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Livefoodsdirect.co.uk


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

i use frozen direct they are very good


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Frozen Mice and Reptile Food at Ice Mice seemed quite good to me!!:no1:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

I would also go with frozen direct


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

bradhollands999 said:


> Frozen Mice and Reptile Food at Ice Mice seemed quite good to me!!:no1:


they only do mice, that would be cheaper for me if they sold rats, but they dont 
​


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

My last frozen order I used Simon's Rodents.


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

I run a company called A & N Frozen Foods. We breed top quality mice and have recently started breeding rats (which should be ready to supply to you in Nov/Dec). We can also supply chicks.
We have a website A & N Frozen Reptile Food

At the moment you are more than welcome to place an order and collect it and we are trying to organise delivery at the moment. We should be able to do this within the next couple of weeks. 

We are constantly being told that our quality is far better than any of our competitors, see for yourself. If nothing else, please visit our website and check out our prices (as a taster, pinks-12p, small mice 20p!). If anyone has any questions, please contact me.:smile:


----------



## rockkeeper (Apr 5, 2007)

> My last frozen order I used Simon's Rodents.


how did ya find em, what order did ya get ?


----------



## Rico (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello nickyh your prices look good but how much is your delivery going to cost? Thanks


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

> snakeloverQuote:
> Originally Posted by *bradhollands999*
> _Frozen Mice and Reptile Food at Ice Mice seemed quite good to me!!:no1:_
> 
> they only do mice, that would be cheaper for me if they sold rats, but they dont :sad:​


True, but if you only need mice these are the cheapest i've seen around considering postage is only £9 no matter how much you order. Good sized rodents i found aswell (i only ordered pinkies and fluffs though)!!:no1:


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

Rico said:


> Hello nickyh your prices look good but how much is your delivery going to cost? Thanks


 
Delivery will cost between £18 and £22. Most other companies add the cost of delivery onto their mice which is how they can afford to offer deliveries for £5 or £10 but we dont. We charge you the exact amount which it costs us to deliver your order. I hope that helps. Any more questions, please ask.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

nickyh said:


> I run a company called A & N Frozen Foods. We breed top quality mice and have recently started breeding rats (which should be ready to supply to you in Nov/Dec). We can also supply chicks.
> We have a website A & N Frozen Reptile Food
> 
> At the moment you are more than welcome to place an order and collect it and we are trying to organise delivery at the moment. We should be able to do this within the next couple of weeks.
> ...


Cheers Nicky, they seem very tempting prices  would the £18-22 delivery include ice packs if neccessary?

...and PM sent re. a website link swap


----------



## nickyh (Jul 24, 2007)

eeji said:


> Cheers Nicky, they seem very tempting prices  would the £18-22 delivery include ice packs if neccessary?
> 
> ...and PM sent re. a website link swap


 
Yes, the £18-£22 includes ice packs. It includes everything - no extra charges!!
Nicky


----------

